
Dive into the details of iOS 11: Is Apple still detail-oriented? - Sujan
https://medium.com/@oueryan/dive-into-the-details-of-ios-11-is-apple-still-detail-oriented-fe70af065a7d
======
Sujan
The title and conclusion is of course nonsense, but I really like the QA work
this guy did. Most are valid points that hopefully someone from Apple makes
sure get added to their internal issue tracker.

